# Spouse passed last year.....a few questions



## debbie in seattle (Feb 11, 2019)

Hubby passed May, 2018 and the income taxes are now my responsibility.    What ‘stuff’ do I need when filing?
Trying to be prepared.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 11, 2019)

As I understand, if you filed jointly before, you will need to one last time. Do you use an accountant? If so they can help. The TV ads for H & R Block say they will provide online support even if you are not using them.


----------



## Oldguy (Feb 11, 2019)

Look at the 2017 tax return...all the 1099-DIVs, etc should be attached.  If you didn't open any new or close any old accounts, then you should look into getting the one's for 2018 from each establishment.  Sometimes they send them in the mail, but these days it's usually online at each individual account/bank/other...
You don't mention if either of you worked in 2018...W-2 or other tax paid form should be sent to you.
Can't help on Social Security as I'm not yet collecting...


----------



## jujube (Feb 11, 2019)

I have always done our taxes but the first year after my husband died, I took everything to an accountant because my head was spinning because of the life insurance and pension and IRAs being transferred.  Is this taxable? Is that taxable?  Best $100 I've ever spent...….


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2019)

jujube said:


> I have always done our taxes but the first year after my husband died, I took everything to an accountant because my head was spinning because of the life insurance and pension and IRAs being transferred.  Is this taxable? Is that taxable?  Best $100 I've ever spent...….



That's a wonderful suggestion.  There will be things you've never had to deal with before, and also the tax changes this year.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 12, 2019)

If you consult a lawyer or accountant ask for the price of a consult, not their hourly rate. If they give it to you fine but if you are honest with them they might view you as a person who wants exactly that-a consult. I would use professional services as needed. The price for having a lawyer or accountant handle everything estate related could wind up at least 10 times the cost as needed cost.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> If you consult a lawyer or accountant ask for the price of a consult, not their hourly rate. If they give it to you fine but if you are honest with them they might view you as a person who wants exactly that-a consult. I would use professional services as needed. The price for having a lawyer or accountant handle everything estate related could wind up at least 10 times the cost as needed cost.



You can consult a lawyer or an accountant for just one area (like taxes) without having them do the whole estate thing.  Many of us (myself included) have arranged things so that no probate (and thus no lawyer) will be needed except for perhaps some details like a final tax return.


----------

